# newbie here trying to get into/buy quality sounding classic music



## chopstix (Dec 24, 2016)

hey everyone ..newbie here.
have most cds ripped to my laptop (and rock 24/192 flac files)
...i subscribe to spotify premium and i am really enjoying the classical streaming.
i use streaming to get to explore new music....then i'll go and order a better sounding quality cd from amazon or other if i like it.

so for cds i know chesky is good...any other labels i could look out for to start to build my
classical cd collection please?

seems just as with any artist any new production or remastering can be better than others (as a visit to steve hoffman's forum will show me for more current music).

so far loving glenn gould's bach goldberg variations and some beethoven...of course i know zilch but am wanting to explore more...so don't be too hard on me, please 

just starting to build up a new 2.1 system once again...am all portable for now: good cans/iems and chord mojo/;dragonfly red

many thanks.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Hey there
Well you are getting the Classical bug at a great time because all the major classical labels have been dumping their back catalog now for a few years and the bargains are unbelievable!
You may want to look at large boxed sets from the Decca, Phillips, DG (Deutche Grammophone) and Living Stereo Labels. If your interest tends to the Baroque and earlier try some of the boxes from Vivarte and Arkiv. Brilliant Classics and Naxos are two labels that are into the complete everything and have some unbelievable box sets available. Sony now consists of the old Columbia and RCA labels and has incredible bargains. Warner has the old EMI catalog, another huge trove of reissued classic recordings at a steep discount.
It's never been a better time to be a Classical Music purchaser. Get started before your credit card hits that XMass Limit!


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

Welcome to the form chopstix. Are you more instrumental than vocally inclined? Just throwing out a couple of random ideas. Try some Chopin piano music. The Etudes, but you can scarcely go wrong. Try some Jean Sibelius, see if his Second Symphony rattles your cage. Try a great Verdi opera if you think you are up to that, Il Trovatore or Rigoletto is full of great tunes. 

Listen to some Impressionist composers, Debussy's L'apres midi d'une faune (Afternoon of a Faun) or La Mer (The Sea). 

More later!

:tiphat:

Kind regards,

George


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Welcome to Talk Classical, chopstix , you see the answers are coming in already.


----------



## Bruckner Anton (Mar 10, 2016)

Welcome. I think it is a great idea to use streaming media, and to familiarize yourself with as many works as possible from the Basic Repertoire of classical music. Also, learning basic knowledge of music and the way to appreciate would be very helpful to understand great works. Regarding recording versions, you may just follow the general consensus before developing your own taste.


----------

